# June grass Pensacola Beach?



## wareagle#1 (Mar 25, 2019)

Looking for a report on the June grass on Pensacola Beach today 5/28. How’s it looking?


----------



## RacFocus (Jun 22, 2019)

Based on the photos I saw on Instagram, not good. What I saw was right near the pier, and technically 5/27. Lots of it just sitting up on the beach, so I’m sure the water was bad too.


----------



## Detroitmuscle07 (Mar 14, 2015)

It's absolutely horrible near Pickens entrance.


----------



## wareagle#1 (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks for the updates


----------



## wareagle#1 (Mar 25, 2019)

Additional info would be appreciated as time goes on.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

It was the worse I've ever seen yesterday past Portifino.


----------



## americanpatriot (May 31, 2020)

wareagle#1 said:


> Looking for a report on the June grass on Pensacola Beach today 5/28. How’s it looking?



HORRIBLE yesterday and today. Not fishable.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Terrible today. Pensacola Beach. Crystal clear out past the second sandbar however.


----------



## RacFocus (Jun 22, 2019)

Fishable in the western portion of Navarre. Not clean, but I was able to fish.


----------



## wareagle#1 (Mar 25, 2019)

June 4 7:00 AM Just visited the first parking lot at Fort Pickens and the June grass is as bad as I’ve ever seen it. Maybe the storm this weekend will clear it out.


----------



## wareagle#1 (Mar 25, 2019)

2 miles east of Portofino same deal


----------



## RacFocus (Jun 22, 2019)

I think this is going to be a wait thru the weekend and hope the strong currents will help. I was tempted to buy an Alabama license and go out Ft Morgan. Guys over there don’t seem to be complaining. But with the weather this weekend I’m going to wait.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

When I was on the pier 6/2 , the bottom around the pompano hole was dark both sides of the pier from the stuff that had settled and the water was murky green from all the floating stuff. Even out on the end there was June grass. Made sabikis fun,fun,fun. Made clearing off those #10 hooks painful.


----------



## wareagle#1 (Mar 25, 2019)

Went out to the central part of the Beach on Pensacola Beach and saw some really nasty stuff in close. We turned around and left. Looking for some cleaner water soon


----------



## RacFocus (Jun 22, 2019)

Is it the sargassum now? Saw a bunch of it in Orange Beach the day after the storm when I was over there for work.


----------



## wareagle#1 (Mar 25, 2019)

Mostly just June grass


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

June grass sucks. Sargassom ain't so bad. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RacFocus (Jun 22, 2019)

Grass wasn’t bad this morning 6-20 at Pensacola Beach, junk fish and baby sharks everywhere.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Yesterday morning about 11 miles out was a long line of Sargassum, looked like a tide line of it.


----------

